# slick shotgun shooting



## KenpoTex (Feb 20, 2008)

check out this dude...
http://www.patrickflanigan.com/video.cfm


----------



## searcher (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the video.   I saw him on Outdoor Channel and thought it was great.   I wish I had the time to develop a skillset half as good as his.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, gee. I've fired full length shotguns with one hand before (even hitting the target... ok, ok, it was stationary)... 
I wonder how many rounds this guy had shot off to get this good. Probably a fair few. 
Mental note, do not get into a spontaneous gunfight with this guy. :lol: 

Purty good shootin' thar pardner!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 21, 2008)

I want that WinnySX3!!! 12 rounds in 1.442sec??? I'd love to take that honey down to the trap range.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 21, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Well, gee. I've fired full length shotguns with one hand before (even hitting the target... ok, ok, it was stationary)...
> I wonder how many rounds this guy had shot off to get this good. Probably a fair few.
> Mental note, do not get into a spontaneous gunfight with this guy. :lol:
> 
> Purty good shootin' thar pardner!


 
I once managed (on a bet) to hit two hand-thrown clays with a side-by-side 12-gauge firing one handed.  While the fact that I did it honestly surprised me as much as it did the other guys, I was able to play it off as if that was just a typical performance  (I declined any further demonstrations )

As for this guy and others like him (Tom Knapp comes to mind), I'd imagine his round count is easily in the hundreds of thousands.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 21, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 21, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> I once managed (on a bet) to hit two hand-thrown clays with a side-by-side 12-gauge firing one handed.  While the fact that I did it honestly surprised me as much as it did the other guys, I was able to play it off as if that was just a typical performance  (I declined any further demonstrations )
> 
> As for this guy and others like him (Tom Knapp comes to mind), I'd imagine his round count is easily in the hundreds of thousands.


Heh. Once I attended a "Hunter Safety Course" with a group of deaf friends of mine. One fella's wife was taking her turn at shooting at the clays. She'd never fired a shotgun before but the instructor was confident she would be able to hit her target. 
Pull, bang... the flying clay pigeon shattered to pieces. 
She turned around and asked sheepishly: "I had my eyes closed, did I hit it?"


----------

